# [SOLVED] Blue screen BSOD - random crashes



## Janvh (May 17, 2013)

Hello,

my pc is triggering BSOD's randomly as it seems.
I do not have a clue why.
I updated all drivers and launched Wondershare PC care, did a system reset to previous position but no use.

Windows 7 Home premium on a Dell laptop XPS L502X from 2012
64 bit, pre installed
Intel Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @2.30GHz
RAM 4GB
NVidia GeForce GT 525M

See zip files attached.

Thanks!

Jan


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: Blue screen BSOD - random crashes*

Hi Jan, welcome to TSF!

Almost everything is pointing to a power /switching/saving problem with the Wireless USB device drivers. The culprit looks like the *Dell Wireless 5540 HSPA Mini-Card Network Adapter*, not the Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 that was connected during the collection of data.

There _appears_ to be a remnant of a Sunbelt Vipre being loaded, *gfibto.sys* GFI Boot Time Operations Driver. Uninstallers for most security software can be found here if you have had this installed previously: Antivirus Uninstallers Note that remnants from old security software often cause problems like this.

The Wondershare PC Care software looks like it uses snakeoil/scareware tactics to sell, I would not use it or recommend it's use to others.

I advise that you update/reinstall with all the latest drivers available from the Dell support site for your laptop. Begin with the chipset drivers then the graphics drivers (2x sets) before the networking (3x sets) drivers. Then update any others still remaining. Drivers & Downloads | Dell US 

You may need to search your local Dell support site for the HSPA driver, I'm having difficulties tracking it down. The latest I can see that *might* work is the A13 driver here: Download Dell Precision M4500 Notebook 5540 HSPA Mini Card Driver A13 Driver for Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows XP X64 / Windows Vista64 / Windows 7 / Windows 7 x64 either of the below fixes mentioned there could the the fix we are looking for:


> Fixes:
> -Radio automatically turned on after sleep/resume [Win 7]
> -Cannot register to network in Win7 VAN UI for a while after resuming from S4 (with SIM PIN disabled)


Before updating/reinstalling the HSPA driver, please uninstall it fully, drivers included, you may have installed incorrect (HSPA 55*3*0) drivers at some time, they need to be uninstalled too.

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa800d113a20, fffff80004d19748, fffffa800e9a3900}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [B]WwanUsbMp64.sys[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WwanUsbMp64.sys
Probably caused by : [B]WwanUsbMp64.sys[/B]

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

[B]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.[/B]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800d113a20, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80004d19748, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa800e9a3900, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa800e9a3900

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa800cd89050

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa800d13ba70

IMAGE_NAME:  WwanUsbMp64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c52c86b

MODULE_NAME: [B]WwanUsbMp64[/B]

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88002e00000 [B]WwanUsbMp64[/B]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  AvastSvc.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800034e78c2 to fffff80003477c00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`04d196f8 fffff800`034e78c2 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0d113a20 fffff800`04d19748 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`04d19700 fffff800`0348284c : fffff800`04d19848 fffff800`04d19848 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x33af0
fffff800`04d197a0 fffff800`034826e6 : fffffa80`0ffaac58 fffffa80`0ffaac58 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`04d19810 fffff800`034825ce : 00000005`d179afe3 fffff800`04d19e88 00000000`000271ba fffff800`035f69c8 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`04d19e60 fffff800`034823b7 : fffff800`035f2ec3 fffffa80`000271ba fffffa80`0475c4a8 00000000`000000ba : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`04d19f00 fffff800`0347ad05 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0dbceb50 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01508500 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`04d19fb0 fffff800`0347ab1c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`0d219aa0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

[B]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_WwanUsbMp64.sys[/B]

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_[B]WwanUsbMp64.sys[/B]

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !irp fffffa800e9a3900
Irp is active with 15 stacks 14 is current (= 0xfffffa800e9a3d78)
 No Mdl: No System Buffer: Thread 00000000:  Irp stack trace.  Pending has been returned
     cmd  flg cl Device   File     Completion-Context
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-00000000    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
 [ 16, 0]   0  0 fffffa800d113a20 00000000 fffff88001929b30-fffffa800cd891a0    
	      Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\[B]wwussf64.sys[/B], Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [B]wwussf64.sys[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [B]wwussf64.sys[/B]
 \Driver\[B]ecnssndisfltr[/B]	ndis!ndisSetDevicePowerOnComplete
			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000002
[B]>[/B][ 16, 2]   0 e1 fffffa800cd89050 00000000 fffff80003463730-fffffa8004852360 Success Error Cancel pending
	       \Driver\[B]WwanUsbServ[/B]	nt!IopUnloadSafeCompletion
			Args: 00041100 00000001 00000001 00000002
 [  0, 0]   0  0 00000000 00000000 00000000-fffffa800d125590    

			Args: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
```
Older 3rd party drivers listed in the dumps - for reference only at this time:

GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 13:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
CD-ROM Class Filter Driver by Gear Software.[br]Also comes with iTunes
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*

intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 00:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
Intel Processor driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*

PxHlpa64.sys Tue Oct 20 19:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
Sonic CD/DVD driver (used by many different CD/DVD programs)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PxHlpa64.sys*

wwussf64.sys Thu Nov 19 08:42:54 2009 (4B05050E)
SSNDIS filter service
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*wwussf64.sys*

wwuss64.sys Thu Nov 19 08:42:55 2009 (4B05050F)
Service for enabling selective suspend to NDIS device
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*wwuss64.sys*

aswNdis.sys Sat Jan 9 21:22:03 2010 (4B48F37B)
avast! Firewall NDIS Filter Service
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswNdis.sys*

amdxata.sys Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
AMD storage controller driver - usually from the Windows 7 DVD
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*

Mbm3wh.sys Tue Apr 27 14:11:23 2010 (4BD6E27B)

Mbm3wh.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

Mbm3CBus.sys Tue Apr 27 14:11:43 2010 (4BD6E28F)

Mbm3CBus.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

Mbm3mdfl.sys Tue Apr 27 14:18:39 2010 (4BD6E42F)

Mbm3mdfl.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

Mbm3Mdm.sys Tue Apr 27 14:19:00 2010 (4BD6E444)

Mbm3Mdm.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

Mbm3cm.sys Tue Apr 27 14:25:36 2010 (4BD6E5D0)

Mbm3cm.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

Mbm3DevMt.sys Tue Apr 27 14:25:58 2010 (4BD6E5E6)

Mbm3DevMt.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

d554scard.sys Thu Jun 24 09:52:11 2010 (4C231CBB)
Dell Wireless 5540 HSPA Mini-Card USIM Port
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*d554scard.sys*

qicflt.sys Fri Jul 2 02:46:34 2010 (4C2D44FA)
QicFilterDriver-64Bits from Quanta Computer/Dell Webcam Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*qicflt.sys*

WwanUsbMp64.sys Fri Jul 30 13:41:15 2010 (4C52C86B)
Dell Wireless 5530 HSPA Mini-Card Network Adapter
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WwanUsbMp64.sys*

CtClsFlt.sys Thu Aug 12 03:51:29 2010 (4C6361B1)
Creative Camera Class Upper Filter Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*CtClsFlt.sys*

stdcfltn.sys Fri Aug 20 19:05:01 2010 (4C6EC3CD)
Disk Class Filter Driver for Accelerometer by ST MicroElectronics
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*stdcfltn.sys*

TurboB.sys Mon Nov 29 23:02:31 2010 (4CF43107)
Intel Turbo Boost driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*TurboB.sys*

Accelern.sys Mon Dec 13 17:33:51 2010 (4D0658FF)
ST MicroElectronics Accelerometer
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Accelern.sys*

SynTP.sys Fri Dec 17 16:51:13 2010 (4D0B9501)
Synaptic Touch Pad Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SynTP.sys*

iaStor.sys Thu Jan 13 01:50:12 2011 (4D2E5A54)
Intel Storage drivers
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iaStor.sys*

*nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 05:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues with 2010 and earlier versions)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3hub.sys*

*nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 05:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues with 2010 and earlier versions)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3xhc.sys*

nvBridge.kmd Fri Feb 18 17:47:15 2011 (4D5EB0A3)
nVidia Compatible Vista Kernel Mode Driver (likely belongs to nForce chipset drivers)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvBridge.kmd*

WDKMD.sys Wed Mar 9 23:43:12 2011 (4D781090)
Intel WiDi KMD (Wireless Display)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WDKMD.sys*

Rt64win7.sys Tue Aug 23 14:55:41 2011 (4E53B15D)
Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt64win7.sys*

gfibto.sys Fri Sep 2 02:31:28 2011 (4E6031F0)
Possibly a VIPRE Antivirus driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*gfibto.sys*


----------



## Janvh (May 17, 2013)

*re: Blue screen BSOD - random crashes*

Hi satrow!

first of all thanks for your reply and analysis!

After a few days of (re)installation of all kind of drivers the problem still wasn't resolved.
Last thing I did was to delete the network adapter Dell Wireless 5540 HSPA in 'Device Manager'.
I also deleted the drivers.

It seems to have done the job.

But I also tried to restore this adapter by performing the action 'Scan for hardware changes' in device manager. But the adapter seems to have vanished (it doesn't return).
Afterwards I also tried to install the latest driver from dell support for the 5540 HSPA. But this was the message I received:

"Authentication failed.
The Dell Wireless HSPA Mini-Card Drivers cannot be installed on this computer.
Please contact the Dell support for further information."

So my question is: is this device broken?
And secondly: what is the purpose of this device in the first place? I still have internet via the Intell wifi. Do I absolutely need it? Is it a double for the Intell?

Thanks for your feedback!

Jan


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Blue screen BSOD - random crashes*

It is possible that the HSPA was a 'phantom' device, Jan. I think this happening may be more likely if driver installer software has been used. The HSPA device would, I think, be a USB device with a SIM card for connecting via the cellphone service.


----------



## Janvh (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Blue screen BSOD - random crashes*

ok. I probably had a ghost in my laptop 
For the moment I think I got rid of the blue screens.

Hopefully they don't return...

Thanks again for your help. I really appreciate it!

P.S. I also uninstalled the Wondershare stuff.

Jan


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Blue screen BSOD - random crashes*

No worries Jan, just post back with an all clear [Solved] in a week or 10 days or anytime if you get another BSOD. Good luck!


----------



## Janvh (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Blue screen BSOD - random crashes*

For now, this is a SOLVED!

Thanks,

Jan


----------

